# Is there a genre you just won't read?



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I definitely have my favorite genres.  But I'm not sure there's a genre I won't ever read.  I dislike horror, but I've been known to read it if the book looks interesting to me.

So, that makes me wonder... is there a genre you just won't read?  And if so, is there an exception you've liked?

Vicki


----------



## Shandril19 (Aug 18, 2009)

Probably not.

Strand me without a book and I'll read the very first one that comes along no matter what it is.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I typically won't read romance, but I'll never say never.
I don't typically read Westerns, either, but one of my all-time favorite novels (of any genre) is Lonesome Dove - so I'm glad I didn't say no to that one!

Joel


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't like horror and actively avoid it.  I will put a horror book down in a hurry without finishing it once I discover it is horror.  Historical...anything.  Historical mysteries, historical romance, history in general.  I used to read and enjoy historicals and some history.  I simply cannot even fathom reading them anymore.  No idea why.  Probably a phase.  Fairy tale retellings.  Read one or two and now seriously avoid them.  The ones I read were not bad.  They were well-written.  BUT.  I didn't like the idea of a story where I sort of knew the ending.  So I now avoid them.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Strangely enough, Horror is a fave of mine, Vicki  
I tend to read and write almost anything, from YA to Romance to Horror or SF. But I don't really like literary dramas. I'm an escapist, and stick to the melodramatic genre-stuff.

-BVL


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not big on hard core sci fi... also books about War.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Westerns, Romances, and especially Western-Romances.

And Twilight. Can I call Twilight a genre?

David Dalglish


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Westerns, Romances, and especially Western-Romances.
> 
> And Twilight. Can I call Twilight a genre?
> 
> David Dalglish


Ha ha, yeah Twilight is YA Romance, so if you don't like romances, you definitely won't like Twilight. 

Vicki


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

No genres that I flatly refuse to read, but one I really don't like to read is chick-lit.

Too much man-bashing.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> No genres that I flatly refuse to read, but one I really don't like to read is chick-lit.
> 
> Too much man-bashing.


I'm not a huge fan of chick-lit either... but I've read some.

I did think of one I won't read... and that's erotica. Just not into that. (Sorry, erotica writers!)

Vicki


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Memoirs--especially depressing memoirs--are not for me.  But I'll sample just about anything else if there's something in the description that sparks my interest.


----------



## mparish6 (Apr 14, 2010)

Horror, romance, and silly vampire stories.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I don't usually read westerns, romance novels (the kind with Fabio look-alikes on the cover), futuristic types (post-apocalyptic), erotica porn, or tear-jerker books (along the lines of some in Oprah's book club). As for the tear-jerkers, life has been too sad in the last few years for me to want to read about loss of loved ones. Have been through it 4 times within a 5 year time period, and I don't choose to read about others' similar experiences. Maybe, in the future, when I'm too old and addled to remember (that would probably be never), I might reconsider.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I won't read horror.  Life is scary enough for me. I've read about everything else, including chick lit.


----------



## heathermichelle (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of horror, the news is horror enough for me.  I also don't like erotica or the romance that leaves nothing to the imagination.  I'm up for pretty much anything if the idea is interesting and the writing is good.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Yup, you're right.  I won't read erotica either.  In fact, I don't enjoy romance as much as I used to because more books seem focused on sex rather than romance--and those are two separate things.

I'll read memoirs, but generally those that are uplifting (such as Recollections by Jim Chambers and on my TBR Pretending to be Normal by Liane Willey)

I read Westerns, but not often.  I do like them mostly.  I do read sci/fi, even the harder stuff, but I enjoy the lighter fare more (sort of the cozy of the sci/fi world all the way to midpoint...interest tapers off as we discuss the mechanics of worm holes and alloys used to make spaceships...and anything that has endless technical or descriptive detail reading like that of each atom of paint drying, one by one.)  

I like some chick-lit, but I don't think I've read any that include men bashing.   

Twilight?  I haven't read that, but I wasn't under the impression that it was "romantic."


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Romance, including (and especially) paranormal romance & vampire porn.
Zombie fiction (as opposed to Zombie fact, which is must reading for everyone  )
Erotica
Young Adult fiction
Chick-Lit
Political & religious themed non-fiction

Geez, that seems like a lot that I won't read. I hadn't put it to paper till now nor realized how many genres I don't like, but it still leaves an awful lot of options that I DO enjoy. Enough to keep my TBR list very large.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Modern romance, porn, and chick lit come to mind. Anything poorly written is on thin ice with me.

I used the term "porn" instead of "erotica" since some of the classics are erotic in very artistic, subtle ways - - even the Bible has a few passages like that and I don't mind it.

Sometimes I have to take a break from tear-jerkers. I stopped part way into my recent re-read of Les Miserables, because it was just so very sad! I'll finish it later.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Victorine said:


> So, that makes me wonder... is there a genre you just won't read? And if so, is there an exception you've liked?


Yup, it's easier to say what I do read because the list of what I won't is a long as your arm, basically all the woo woo stuff whether it's scary or just not realistic. No exceptions. I don't read it, so how could I find exceptions? And as I get older there's more and more stuff I avoid even in the genres I do read. Even though I love mysteries and thrillers, I won't read a book with a serial killer any more, and I won't read a romance with an abusive hero. IMO calling rape "forced seduction" doesn't make it so. There are so many good books of the kinds I prefer there's no need to waste time trying to sort through stuff I don't like to start with.


----------



## Kimmieg (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't read sci-fi or fantasy.  My Kindle is my escape while my DH fixates on the Sci-Fi channel.  

Kim/SC


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Christian fiction. Harlequin-style romance. "Splatter-punk." New Age.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Romance
Erotica
Chick-Lit
Self-Help

No exceptions.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Horror, with the sole exception of Bram Stoker's "Dracula", which I read and enjoyed.

Erotica. It makes me squirm, and not in a good way.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Won't read romance, or chick-lit. There are other genres that I don't prefer, but if the story grabs me I'll check it out.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Not really a genre per se, but I generally dislike young adult books.  Always have.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Well those sex ones are stupid, but I figured that was a given. Outside of that I have never finished a horror book. That being said what I have read of them was highly descriptive and painted a vivid picture. This may be due to the fact that what they see in thier head is something no one else can see. Therefore they are the only ones who could decribe it. But romance, I can not handle. I like romance in books but I cant wrap my head around a strickly romance novel. Thats just me tho. Mabe I should try to write one and get a better prospective.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

The problem with any genre book is that, if it's well written and enjoyable by people who don't usually read that genre, people say, "Well, it really isn't a [genre] book!" In other words, if it's good, it isn't [genre] to many people.

I won't read romance novels, but what is _The Time Traveler's Wife _ if not an exquisite story about love? Someone else mentioned that _Lonesome Dove_, another great book, is a western. Loved it, though I don't read westerns. Personally, I don't read much horror (odd admission) and I've lost 98% of my interest in vampires, but _I Am Legend _ is one of my favorite books of all time, one of the few books I re-read periodically.

I think that a good book transcends genre and becomes simply a good book.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll read almost anything. If the plot sounds interesting or I get a recommendation from someone whose opinion I trust, I'll give it a try. I generally prefer my books to have some kind of romantic subplot whatever the genre is, but I enjoy plenty of books that don't have that, so it's not a requirement.

Not a genre, but I just can't handle Charles Dickens. _A Tale of Two Cities_ is the only book I ever had to read for school that I read the Cliffs Notes for instead of the actual book because I got halfway through and couldn't stand reading another word. I had to read _Oliver Twist_ in college, and it was really hard to force my way through.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I won't read anything that scares the heebee-jeebees out of me   or anything with a political or religious agenda (You know, the books that bash you over the head with it)


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

I may not have put this in my reading game signup this month, but I will not read celebrity pop-culture biographies. Particularly for still-living people. I don't give a rat's stern about the unauthorized Oprah biography, for example.

I will, however, read select biographies of important figures. Massie's _Peter the Great_, for example. Or the recent Einstein biography. But the gossipy tell-all stuff? Forget it. Publishers should spend that advance money on fostering new writing talent.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Basilius said:


> I may not have put this in my reading game signup this month, but I will not read celebrity pop-culture biographies. Particularly for still-living people. I don't give a rat's stern about the unauthorized Oprah biography, for example.


Obviously no one has ever pointed out to you Bruce Campbell's autobiography: "If Chins could Kill: Confessions of a B-Movie actor".

I don't like horror or religious -- basically the same thing in my mind.


----------



## Carolyn A (Jul 25, 2010)

No futuristic motorcycle gangs abusing kittens while solving murders and making pottery in their spare time books for me. I won't read 'em, you can't make me.

Carolyn

PS And I don't care HOW attractive the book cover is.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Carolyn A said:


> No futuristic motorcycle gangs abusing kittens while solving murders and making pottery in their spare time books for me. I won't read 'em, you can't make me.
> 
> Carolyn
> 
> PS And I don't care HOW attractive the book cover is.












Thanks for that. I needed a good laugh. 

Vicki


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I'm a pretty eclectic reader and enjoy all sorts of books across the genres. The only things I'd fight shy of are gruesome horror or explicit sex. (By the way, Victorine, I've just bought you book to go on my holiday reading list - I'm off next week)


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I read just about anything, but don't like horror, erotica, zombie, and post-apocalyptic.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Romance, blech. Erotic, ugh.
I am a proud genre reader. If it is literary, toast of the eastern establishment, taught in universities as high literature, keep it away from me. I need some element of un-reality to read it.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

It would be easier to list what I do read, but I try to be open-minded. So let's just say, the only genres I won't edit (meaning, read even for pay) are blood/guts horror and creature-based fantasy. 
L.J.


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

Let me think...

I don't read Westerns - can't think of one that I have 

Anything religious - I read about half of the  Bible years ago out of curiosity but that's as far as I've gone.  I read about religions in a historical context such as The Crusades, Dark Ages, Renaissance.  But non of the Christian based books.. ever.

I have trouble with mysteries although I'm not adverse to reading them.  I read the first two or three chapters and then the last chapter.  If it holds my interest, I will go back and read the entire book.  Strange but I can't help myself.

Sports ...especially boxing or auto racing.  blech


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Time travel. Not really a genre, either, but I hate it. Loathe it. Dunno why. It's why I haven't read the 'best romance novel of all time', i.e., Outlander.
> 
> I don't care for fantasy or sci-fi but if I had nothing else to read....naw, I probably still wouldn't. I'd just write my own instead.


I love time travel! lol. But, I tried to read Outlander, and hated it. I don't care for horror at all, or fantasy. That said, I have read a few of each.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't read Romance or Horror - just don't like either category much.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

> No futuristic motorcycle gangs abusing kittens while solving murders and making pottery in their spare time books for me. I won't read 'em, you can't make me.
> 
> Carolyn
> 
> PS And I don't care HOW attractive the book cover is.


I would SO read this! I'd close my eyes during the kitten parts, though.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll read just about anything (YA and romance exempted), BUT there are authors I'll not waste my vision on.  Koontz, S.King, and a few others.  :shrug: I think that's why I love the Quasi-Official Book Reading Game. The model makes me move out of my comfort zone and really try and accept what is out there.

I can honestly challenge anyone to a stretching of the mind join the game.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If Oprah recommends it, I won't read it.

Seriously.

I tried to several times . . .books I thought looked interesting and just happened to be "Oprah recommends".  Couldn't stand any of 'em.  So now, if I see "Oprah recommends" I know to walk on by. . . .


----------



## alysabeth (Jan 7, 2010)

I suppose I probably wouldn't totally close off an entire genre, but I am generally not drawn to Westerns, Harlequin-type romances, Christian fiction, and Sci-Fi. However, I would make exceptions and am open to trying new genres. 

Actually I decided to buy what is now one of my favorite books based on overhearing two people talking about it in a bookstore. One woman raved about it to the other, so after they left I went over to check it out. I would never have picked it up on my own, but I ended up loving it!


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't have a genre that I dont' read -- I might say romance, horror or western but then I can think of examples I have read and enjoyed.  If it is well written I will read it.  

Okay, ignorant here -- but what is "chick lit" and what are some examples of it?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Daphne said:


> I'm a pretty eclectic reader and enjoy all sorts of books across the genres. The only things I'd fight shy of are gruesome horror or explicit sex. (By the way, Victorine, I've just bought you book to go on my holiday reading list - I'm off next week)


Wow, thanks Daphne!! I hope you enjoy it! Definitely no gruesome horror or explicit sex in mine. 

Vicki


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am like Daphne, I am an eclectic reader - just check out my entrees in What are you Reading thread.
Also like her I draw the line at explicit torture descriptions and especially work that seems to be written just to describe sex acts over and over and over without any redeeming value.
I can easily accept an explicit sex act description if it somehow helps the story, character development etc.  It is my opinion that explicit is never really needed.  But the author has to be allowed to make that decision.  But I do not enjoy seeing it done to pander to those who want "wet T-shirt scenes".

I mostly am not interested in Bodice-rippers.  Or action for the sake of action.
I want to read a well-written novel.

Just sayin......


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> Okay, ignorant here -- but what is "chick lit" and what are some examples of it?


Chick lit falls within the category of women's fiction and is often humorous. Women's issues are generally handled in a lighthearted way within the genre. Sometimes, but not always, there is romance involved. Usually the main character's family and friends have important roles in the story. The heroines used to be mostly in their twenties, but now the genre includes more older women heroines. I've also heard of books with the older heroines referred to as lady lit. Examples of chick lit would be books by Jennifer Weiner, Emily Griffin, Sophie Kinsella, Jane Porter.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This:


luvmy4brats said:


> I won't read anything that scares the heebee-jeebees out of me  or anything with a political or religious agenda (You know, the books that bash you over the head with it)


and to some extent this:


Ann in Arlington said:


> If Oprah recommends it, I won't read it.


... unless it is _also _recommended by someone whose judgment I trust.

Oh, and self-help books.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I'm not a huge fan of chick-lit either... but I've read some.
> 
> I did think of one I won't read... and that's erotica. Just not into that. (Sorry, erotica writers!)
> 
> Vicki


I agree with Vicki. I'm not into erotica either. Everything else is pretty much fair game...except Twilight. I tried. I really did. Reading two chapters was like pulling teeth.

Sandy


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Chick lit falls within the category of women's fiction and is often humorous. Women's issues are generally handled in a lighthearted way within the genre. Sometimes, but not always, there is romance involved. Usually the main character's family and friends have important roles in the story. The heroines used to be mostly in their twenties, but now the genre includes more older women heroines. I've also heard of books with the older heroines referred to as lady lit. Examples of chick lit would be books by Jennifer Weiner, Emily Griffin, Sophie Kinsella, Jane Porter.


Thank you!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Chick lit falls within the category of women's fiction and is often humorous. Women's issues are generally handled in a lighthearted way within the genre. Sometimes, but not always, there is romance involved. Usually the main character's family and friends have important roles in the story. The heroines used to be mostly in their twenties, but now the genre includes more older women heroines. I've also heard of books with the older heroines referred to as lady lit. Examples of chick lit would be books by Jennifer Weiner, Emily Griffin, Sophie Kinsella, Jane Porter.


Hmm. Interesting comment about chick lit vs. lady lit. Not sure about it, though, as I'll always be a chick, but will I always be a lady


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't do vampires. At all.

I try to keep an open mind but I generally avoid YA, horror, sci fi, western, military, and fantasy.

I've heard chick lit for older women called hen lit - the term makes me cringe. I do read it though.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> I've heard chick lit for older women called hen lit - the term makes me cringe. I do read it though.


Yeah, that hen lit term made a lot of people cringe and that's why authors started calling it lady lit. But most people say chick lit whether it's younger heroines or older ones.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I don't know if this is a specific genre or not, but I won't read those serial killer rapes and tortures women type of books, ever.

Debra


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> Well, I don't know if this is a specific genre or not, but I won't read those serial killer rapes and tortures women type of books, ever.


I won't either. I forgot to mention those in my list of won'ts.


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

I won't read westerns, romance books, gross horror or chick lit.

Mystery and fantasy - and a few sci fi books are my favs.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

You'll never catch me reading romance/erotica (the type that would put Fabio on the cover) or Christian fiction.  I think pretty much anything else I'm game for.  

I don't read too much horror/serial killer stuff, but only because I live alone and they make me afraid of being alone in the house!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

No vampires/shape-shifters....... no erotica..... no Harlequin-type romance..... no New Age.....


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll read anything if I'm desperate, I've even read bus timetables!  
But, generally, I will avoid
Erotica
Romance
Humorous
Self-Help
Memoirs
Chick-Lit


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, and definitely NO to self-help (nothing can help me!) and none of that new agey/pseudo cultish crap that Oprah likes to peddle (like "The Secret.")


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't read romance novels. Just can't. Having said that, "Love In the Time of Cholera" knocked my socks off, as did "The Prince of Tides," so it's a matter of style not substance I suppose


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

My reading preferences are  in a pretty narrow range so it eliminates most genres. I stick to Historical Fiction, History, and some Sci-Fi. 

I won't touch the ones below, not even if its a freebie.

Humor
Fantasy
Memoirs
Romance
Erotica
Chick-Lit
And last but not least-  Self-Help


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Shandril19 said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Strand me without a book and I'll read the very first one that comes along no matter what it is.


Me too. 
I also find with so many lines blurred between genre categories now, if I limited myself with just "such and such" genre, I would miss out on too many great books.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Mystery/Crime/Thriller  Yeah, I can't even imagine cracking open a book of this genre.  And, I'd have to as I don't own a Kindle (ack, there I've said it).

Dawn


----------



## Carolyn A (Jul 25, 2010)

When desperate, I've been known to read the articles in TV Guide.

Carolyn


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

Romance of any kind. No thanks.


----------



## chefazn (Jul 12, 2010)

No romance for me


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

No romance for me either, not even the ones that purport to be "romantic suspense." 

Also, I can't get into the vampire thing either, in whatever genre. I must be too grimly grounded in the reality of urban life or something.  

While were on the subject of dislikes ... how about lima beans and country music?


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

Mystery, thrillers, westerns---just no interest in them.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll read absolutely anything.  Through my own personal experience, I don't like classifying anything as "genre".  There are too many well-written and entertaining books out there, and I don't want to miss one.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I used to enjoy reading westerns, but, after a while, they all looked alike to me, so I don't anymore. I don't read romance, erotica, and I don't really read horror all that much. I've read precisely two horror novels, _Christine_ and _From a Buick 8_, and while I enjoyed them, horror isn't really for me. I have never read crime drama or mysteries, so I can't say I enjoy them or don't enjoy them. I mostly enjoy science fiction, alternate history, historical fiction, and historical biographies.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I won't refuse to read something sight-unseen just because it's not a genre I usually read, but if it's not in my preferred genres it's got to have some major hook to pull me in. I didn't think I'd enjoy the Sookie Stackhouse books, but after watching _True Blood_ I jumped in. They're a bit romancey for my tastes, but I've read through book 5 in a couple weeks.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm pretty focused in my love of sci-fi, fantasy, and horror, though I'm still open to read anything if it's good.  The only things I really tend to avoid are romances.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Horror, erotica, and anything promising excessive amounts of gratuitous violence. I see enough injured / dying people on rotation, thank you very much. I'd prefer it if wild cane-beatings aren't filling my dreams as well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't see myself ever purchasing a romance novel ....


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Valmore Daniels said:


> I can't see myself ever purchasing a romance novel ....


I didn't purchase any, but I have a whole virtual stack of them from when Harlequin was giving them away. I figured a free book is a free book.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Same with me on romance. I'm action/adventure all the way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"assigned reading in high school."  That's a genre right?  So far the only one I've never read... 

Betsy


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

Romance. But then, that's probably true for most guys.  

Oddly enough, I did once write a literary romance, sort of in the French cinema tradition.

And I avoid all christian books.


----------



## Five String (Jun 6, 2010)

For me there's a difference between uninterested and affirmative avoidance. I don't really go in for romances, or certain action/adventure or military thriller where the characters are supposed to be experienced warriors but they fly off the handle and start screaming at each other when the first round lands, really complex sci-fi or fantasy where I can't for the life of me keep track of all the forest of ethnic groups, bizarre names, armor manufacturers,weapons, animals and conflicts the author has conjured up.

All of the above have notable exceptions that I really enjoyed. Most of them are uninteresting.

The ones I avoid are ultra-violent noir murder books with, for example, really depraved murder methods, like kidnapping mothers with their toddler sons and making the little boys watch while the mom is executed. Reading one of those is not how I want to spend a sunny summer afternoon.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "assigned reading in high school." That's a genre right? So far the only one I've never read...
> 
> Betsy


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Horror, westerns and vampires or zombies. I read one vampire YA when I was a teen, only at my friend's insistence but I didn't like it. I don't know why, I'm all good with witches and wizards but I guess it's the "undead" that bothers me. I reeeeally don't get the whole Twilight thing.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Although I have my preferred genres I will branch out. But I will not read anything chrstian fiction. Unfortunately they aren't always properly marked for what they are, which I find sneaky. Can't throw my Kindle at the wall


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I go through romance novels like chewing gum! Love and leave 'em, so to speak.   However, I like lots of plot and very little graphic sex. I've read some books from HQN, a Harlequin imprint, that were incredible. I love anything historical - if it's accurate. 

I won't read anything that starts with a rape scene. Don't care what the genre is. Got very strong feelings about that, but not jumping on a soap box, today. Same feelings about child abuse scenes. Deal breakers.  

'Misery Memoirs' - I start hearing Don Henley sing "Get Over It" which cracks me up.

I don't read serial killer thriller, horror or slasher anything. 

Erotica bores me. I don't read vamp(ire) porn in any of its incarnations. 

'Twilight' was funny, I laughed at the MCs. I used to read Sword & Sorcery fantasy (ala Andre Norton) when I was a kid. But won't touch the new Fantasy, most of it is YA, which tells me that I'm too old for YA.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "assigned reading in high school." That's a genre right? So far the only one I've never read...
> 
> Betsy





Susan in VA said:


>


I don't mention that in front of the grandkids...

Betsy


----------



## Barry Eysman (Jul 19, 2010)

Religion of any kind. It just makes me sad.
Barry Eysman


----------



## richardya (Jul 8, 2010)

I can not read a more than a few chapters of any *self-help* without hating the author.
Anything *Oprah* recommends is usually a loser.

The best of other genres are usually readable. I will eventually read the Twilight stuff.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't mention that in front of the grandkids...
> 
> Betsy


<snicker>
It's going to be so hard supervising homework when DD starts having to write book reports.... both her dad and I treated those as, um, exercises in creativity, reading the front and back jacket covers and the first and last two pages... and still got A's on them


----------



## LDS (Aug 4, 2010)

Fantasy. 

I want to like it, I should be able to like it, but within the first 50 pages there's always a terminal disconnect. 

And I'm annoyed by most of the covers. (nothing against unicorns)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

LDS said:


> Fantasy.
> 
> I want to like it, I should be able to like it, but within the first 50 pages there's always a terminal disconnect.
> 
> And I'm annoyed by most of the covers. (nothing against unicorns)


If you're fantasy searches are often filling up with unicorn covers, methinks you need to broaden your search a little...



David Dalglish


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

LDS said:


> Fantasy.
> 
> I want to like it, I should be able to like it, but within the first 50 pages there's always a terminal disconnect.
> 
> And I'm annoyed by most of the covers. (nothing against unicorns)


I've not come across to many books with unicorns on the covers. Dragons and Sword-Wielding folks on fantasy covers seem far more prevalent. Either you're unlucky in your searches or Like Half-Orc suggested, alter search methods? Good luck moving forward.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

There probably are not many genres I would refuse to read, though many I'm not likely to. I have no interest in the romance genre (I have nothing against romance, mind you, just books where that's the main theme and plot-line) and erotica is right out. Other than that, there are books I've read in all sorts of genres that I have liked, but I generally end up back at the old standbys of science fiction and fantasy. (I used to read a lot of military fiction and history, but have lost a lot of interest in that -- perhaps due to 9/11 and subsequent events? -- I'm not sure.)

I've been participating in the "semi-official book game" here to try and stretch my boundaries a bit, but so far nothing I've been assigned has really encouraged me to do so.


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

It always bums me out when I see an Oprah Book Club sticker on a book by an author I like. It doesn't happen too often, but it does happen.



richardya said:


> I can not read a more than a few chapters of any *self-help* without hating the author.
> Anything *Oprah* recommends is usually a loser.
> 
> The best of other genres are usually readable. I will eventually read the Twilight stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> <snicker>
> It's going to be so hard supervising homework when DD starts having to write book reports.... both her dad and I treated those as, um, exercises in creativity, reading the front and back jacket covers and the first and last two pages... and still got A's on them


I once had a teacher read a paper I wrote on The Scarlet Letter to the class as evidence of the kind of paper one can produce if one reads the book. No, I've never read _The Scarlet Letter_. I just regurgitated the teacher's words back to him.

Betsy


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Ha, Betsy, that is the real secret--telling someone exactly what they want to hear!

Scott


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i will read anything as long as it doesn't try to fix me or improve my mind. i read for escape.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

Barry Eysman said:


> Religion of any kind. It just makes me sad.
> Barry Eysman


But have you read Chrisopher Hitchins God is not Great?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just regurgitated the teacher's words back to him.





scottnicholson said:


> Ha, Betsy, that is the real secret--telling someone exactly what they want to hear!


It gets even better in college classes, when the prof has written the textbook you're using or better yet a reference book on the topic... if you can work plentiful quotes from that into your paper, suddenly they're all smiles....


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

I won't read addiction memoirs.

Sorry, guys, I just don't care.  Have a good one.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I won't read Christian fiction or really any religious fiction. I also don't read self-help books, particularly those dealing with relationships. A friend recommended one as "OMG amazing!" once, and I nearly threw the book at her after finishing it.
Oh, and I'm pretty wary about bestselling fiction, but this board is great because I get to read everyone's thoughts on it and have figured out a few people whose reading styles align with mine. No offense to my irl friends, but many have terrible taste.


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought I might be (pardon the expression) crucified for not reading christian fiction, but it looks like I'm not the only one.

And yeah, I tend to stay away from bestsellers, unless it is an author who's work I admire.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

I generally get lost in harder Sci Fi, so I usually avoid those.  I'm not a huge fan of Romance or most Biography books (celeb books especially).  Urban Fantasy is usually something I avoid also.  Not being a Christian, I wouldn't touch any religious fiction.

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of most of the bestsellers either...unless it's Stephen King (his stuff hardly ever disappoints).


----------



## masquedbunny (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'm another one who won't intentionally pick up religious fiction. I had a half a dozen friends in school who wanted me to read the Left Behind series, and I simply can't see the attraction. The only semi-religious fiction book I can think of that I've enjoyed was Good Omens, but it takes a fairly cynical view of fundamentalism, so it hardly counts.

And like others I see here, I tend to avoid things endorsed by Oprah.

I was going to say I wouldn't read Westerns either, but then I've never tried. I might actually enjoy a Western, now that I think about it. I did like LHotP (not exactly a Western, I know, but it has some of the elements).

As for bestsellers, it not so much that I avoid them. I just usually have too many other things that are higher on my reading list.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tbrookside said:


> I won't read addiction memoirs.


I don't read memoirs either.

Or biographies. . .especially not of living people. Either they're "authorized" and so have left out the best bits, or they're "unauthorized" and all the 'good bits' are there, but they're mostly made up.


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

I love a good story so I'll pretty much read anything but I won't do vampires, ghosts, goblins or anything like that. LOL.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Sci Fi or Romance as a rule.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't read memoirs either.
> 
> Or biographies. . .especially not of living people. Either they're "authorized" and so have left out the best bits, or they're "unauthorized" and all the 'good bits' are there, but they're mostly made up.


The last memoir I read was from a diabetic (I'm a diabetic also), who was all kinds of crazy on top of it. It was an "interesting" read, but not one I'll be repeating in this life time.


----------



## sal (Aug 4, 2009)

Ouch! Between all the people that won't read erotica and all the people that won't read SF it looks like I'm out of work!  

The genres I avoid are:

Romance 
Westerns
Mystery
Religious

I was also bored with Vampires years ago, and can't STAND weak female leads (so Twilight is right out!)

I like character-driven, well-told stories with depth. 

Sal


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I think these should be added to my list -

A book of any genre with more than 3 PoV characters.
Any fantasy series with more than 3 books. (With the exceptions of CL Wilson and Andre Norton.)
Any book that begins with murder, mutilation or rape of a woman.
Any book that begins with child abuse.

These days I stick to reading Romance and non-fiction. 

I started "Left Behind" because it sounded interesting, but they kept adding characters. If they could have kept it to a couple characters and 4 books I might have bought them all. (Shrug) I didn't read Robert Jordan for the same reason.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

crca56 said:


> i will read anything as long as it doesn't try to fix me or improve my mind. i read for escape.


The above quote sums it up quite nicely for me. I especially don't want to read Christian or other religious material and I wish there were bright red blinking lights stating which books are Christian fiction. After unknowingly buying some Christion fiction books, I am starting to read the fine print more closely.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I used to work as a librarian. We had an older librarian who was always saying I don't read (fill in the blank) books. I'm with those who've said they won't rule anything out. I enjoy branching into something new and enjoy good stories regardless of genre.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

sal said:


> I...can't STAND weak female leads (so Twilight is right out!)
> 
> I like character-driven, well-told stories with depth.


Sal, I'm right there with you. There's a difference between a weak female and a female with weaknesses. The latter simply human, while the former is in desperate need of a spine (and begs to have the book shut on her).

With that being said, I believe that there are ways for the author to turn it around, depending on how he/she chooses to develop this weak link. People are complex and fascinating, and if the author is willing to explore a bit, I may be more willing to deal with a few instances of "Why yes, go ahead and make all of my decisions for me."


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

crca56 said:


> i will read anything as long as it doesn't try to fix me or improve my mind. i read for escape.


I know where you come from.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't read anything about the military. I've never read a paranormal romance. I'll read pretty much anything else.


----------



## AlanBaxter (Sep 1, 2009)

I won't completely rule out anything, but generally speaking I avoid:

Romance
Christian fiction (though I'm fascinated by all forms of religious non-fiction and my own writing explores religious mythology extensively)
Memoirs
Alpha Sigma Dog Hoo-Ah style action GI Joe stuff (I think that's the official genre description)
Cookbooks
Literary period fiction

I'm sure there's more.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

alysabeth said:


> I suppose I probably wouldn't totally close off an entire genre, but I am generally not drawn to Westerns, Harlequin-type romances, Christian fiction, and Sci-Fi. However, I would make exceptions and am open to trying new genres.
> 
> Actually I decided to buy what is now one of my favorite books based on overhearing two people talking about it in a bookstore. One woman raved about it to the other, so after they left I went over to check it out. I would never have picked it up on my own, but I ended up loving it!


What's the name of the book you bought and love?


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Erotica, won't even try it. Heck a lot of my favorite authors sometimes cross that line and I have to scan through the book. I am not a prude but I really think somethings don't have to be so detailed, you know? 

I don't believe I have ever read in Westerns either. Not because I wouldn't, more because I haven't heard of any really good ones that appeal to me yet.


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

I really don't like categories, and that's what genres are,  but with so many titles in the world, I guess there have to be some  distinctions.  With that i mind:
I distinctively won't read horror, vampire books (another form of horror to me), romances, fantasy;
I selectively won't read thrillers, chick lit, European historical fiction, humor.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't do Romance novels.  I love a good romance if its not the whole point of the story.  Cinderella stuff is nauseating.

I also don't do Christian fiction or like it snuck into a book that looks like its something else.  An instant delete.

Kathy


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Westerns. Romance.

A few years ago, I was given a collection (box set?) of Louis L'Amour novels as a gift. Fortunately I had a neighbor who LOVED Louis L'Amour and they found a good home.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Not a huge fan of sci-fi or westerns, usually.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Not a fan of historical romance, but I've been known to read them once in a while. 

I really can't stomach the really gratuitously gore-fest horror, or erotica that borders on porn, or content that is gratuitously sexist, racist or homophobic. But some work deals with those issues full on while not being gratuitous about it.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't read true crime. I've read it before, but there are enough horrors in the news every day and I'd rather escape a little. But anything else, as long as there are interesting characters, can suck me right it.


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

Thea J said:


> I can't read true crime. I've read it before, but there are enough horrors in the news every day and I'd rather escape a little. But anything else, as long as there are interesting characters, can suck me right it.


I went through a true crime phase a few years ago. Looking back now, I realize that was one of the scariest, most paranoid times in my life. I was always looking over my shoulder, afraid to go out alone at night etc. I hesitate to read that stuff now.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Not a huge fan of sci-fi or westerns, usually.


Hmm...I've noticed Westerns on quite a few lists in here. :-(

Considering 4 of my 5 books available are Westerns it's a wonder I sell anything!  Just for my own info, for the people who don't read Westerns...can I ask what is it about the genre that turns you off?


----------



## Flyweight (Aug 7, 2010)

I tend to avoid paranormal Christian vampire erotica.  It's just not my thing.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have gone to the few western movies that came out in the last few years, and enjoyed them. I have seen quite a few classic western movies. The historical period is fascinating. I never think to pick up western books, though. Maybe I'm afraid they will just be retreads of all that past stuff. I should take another look.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I won't read self-help, romance, erotica, religious fiction, fanfic,  historical novels (unless they were actually written in that time period), or true crime. Or anything Written Poorly (I've slogged through several of these recently and vowed Never Again)

Not genres per se, but I also avoid books with gratuitous sex/violence/profanity. Or anything with the words "gritty," "realistic," or "true to life" on the jacket.   

In general, I'm not a fan of westerns, but I've read a few darned good ones. Same for fantasy and police procedurals. 

Mike


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Westerns. I just don't like 'em.

Gay erotica. I'm not dissing it -- just not for me.

I tend to avoid heavy Christian-themed stories, although I did enjoy The Shack.


----------



## sal (Aug 4, 2009)

Flyweight said:


> I tend to avoid paranormal Christian vampire erotica. It's just not my thing.


Ok, ok! Deleting the manuscript now.... 

Sal


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Flyweight said:


> I tend to avoid paranormal Christian vampire erotica. It's just not my thing.


Congratulations, Flyweight. You had me LOL'ing with your first post!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

True crime, any book that glorifies crime or criminals, vigilante/revenge, hardcore cop, horror (I made an exception for Grubs), zombies (also made an exception for Grubs, lol), vampires, werewolves (okay the exceptions for those were in Piers Anthony books and Dungeons and Dragons type books, but that is all.) No "urban fantasy"--however I can make exceptions, e.g., if it is an urban fantasy that has fairies and unicorns instead of vampires and werewolves, I might be tempted. Not fond of literary mainstream type fiction, 98% of "chick lit", "inspirational", romantica/erotica, or Regency romances.  

Other than that, I'm almost as eclectic in my reading genres as I am in my music. I read everything from children's books to nonfiction that catches my interest.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't like SciFi, but could make an exception if I needed something to read.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Flyweight said:


> I tend to avoid paranormal Christian vampire erotica. It's just not my thing.


*thinks for a moment*

Would that be Twilight?


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> *thinks for a moment*
> 
> Would that be Twilight?


Nope. That series stays PG-13; you'll have to imagine the erotica portion. There's a large amount of fanfiction, however, that attempts to fill in the blanks.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

There's only two that I can think of that I'll immediately walk away from. Erotica, I automatically interpret it as meaning porn, and Christian Fiction.

I also do not like stuff like Serial and Truck Stop (would that be Police Procedural?). No offense meant to the authors, it's just that these happen to be the only titles that I've ran into like this, violence for the sake of violence, and I don't like it. To me, it's just as bad as the over descriptive sex scenes, and are flat out boring (unless it involves


Spoiler



pulling out fingernails and or teeth


, which, for some reason, really gross me out.)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

AYY said:


> Nope. That series stays PG-13; you'll have to imagine the erotica portion. There's a large amount of fanfiction, however, that attempts to fill in the blanks.


Aye, but you have to remember the Christian label. When I think 'Christian Erotica' it amuses me to apply the abstinence agenda of Twilight. I think it fits all four criteria listed in the previous thread 

David Dalglish (who is a Christian, but still finds this funny)


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Normally I'd say I'd read anything but as I've gotten older I find myself becoming more.... discerning maybe with how I spend my time so no more Romance - ever, Westerns - ever or Erotica - not my thing at all.

Other than that if it's good I'll probably read it 

Except Twilight [sorry Stephanie Myers but vampires *DO NOT* sparkle]

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## sal (Aug 4, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Aye, but you have to remember the Christian label. When I think 'Christian Erotica' it amuses me to apply the abstinence agenda of Twilight. I think it fits all four criteria listed in the previous thread
> 
> David Dalglish (who is a Christian, but still finds this funny)


Well I think there is a strong Mormonism element to Twilight (at least the way Bella behaves and thinks). 
And the author is Mormon. So I'm not sure "Christian" is accurate.

But I like the way you think....
I used to be Christian, but I gave it up for Lent. 

Sal


----------



## M-in-Tx (Aug 7, 2010)

I wont touch erotica, or anything that includes homosexuality.  Not a big fan of Sci-Fi.  Nothing overly gory or disturbing.  And I've gotten really tired of murder mysteries.  

I usually stick with Christian fiction, and authors like Kristin Hannah, Jodi Picoult, Diane Chamberlain.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I will read novels set in the West -- love them, in fact. Montana 1948, Lonesome Dove, Plainsong, Giants in the Earth, Wallace Stegner, Annie Proulx, Brett Harte. And I've read a fair amount of nonfiction about the American West, which is just really interesting to me, since I live on the far edge of it. But to me "western" as a genre implies a formula based on cowboys, villains, posses, and shoot-em-ups, and that doesn't interest me so much -- in cinematic terms, more like a studio B western movie (which bore me), than like "The Searchers" or "Deadwood" or "Unforgiven." I haven't read any Zane Grey or Louis L'amour and I suppose I should try at least one book and find out whether my preconceptions are wrong!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> I will read novels set in the West -- love them, in fact. Montana 1948, Lonesome Dove, Plainsong, Giants in the Earth, Wallace Stegner, Annie Proulx, Brett Harte. And I've read a fair amount of nonfiction about the American West, which is just really interesting to me, since I live on the far edge of it. But to me "western" as a genre implies a formula based on cowboys, villains, posses, and shoot-em-ups, and that doesn't interest me so much -- in cinematic terms, more like a studio B western movie (which bore me), than like "The Searchers" or "Deadwood" or "Unforgiven." I haven't read any Zane Grey or Louis L'amour and I suppose I should try at least one book and find out whether my preconceptions are wrong!


Not all Louis L'amour books are cowboy Westerns, which is why I didn't instantly rule out Westerns from my list, because I also don't like the type of Westerns you describe, either. Anyway, one of the chillingest, goosebumpiest stories (also not a preferred genre for me) I ever read was a Louis L'Amour: _The Haunted Mesa_. I wouldn't have read it at all, but it had to do with archaeology, the Anasazi, and was set in modern era, so I gave it a shot. I ended up reading it three times. I guess it hit all the right combinations!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, that does sound interesting!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't like plain old romances.  If it's a romance wrapped in a mystery, or a romantic suspense book, or something like that, I might give it a go, but for the most part I stay away from them.

And I almost never pick up non-fiction.  I need more tension and plot than most non-fiction has to offer.

But there's nothing I'd flat out refuse to read.  There are novels I love from pretty much every genre I can think of.  I'm just more likely to read horror, suspense, thrillers, or mysteries.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

There are a lot of genres I won't read. I don't read a lot of fiction. There's so much fascinating history, biographies, memoirs, travelogues, out there that keeps grabbing my attention.


----------



## Chris Redding Author (Aug 14, 2010)

I've found a lot of non mainstream horror has too much gratuitous violence for me.
Not a big fan of historicals, but never say never.
cmr


----------

